# Dealer broke part and charged for it



## phattruk (Jun 13, 2016)

my daughter has a 2014 Cruze with 65000 miles on it. the other day the valve cover gasket went bad and caused the check engine light to come on. She took the car to Chevy and we thought that was covered under the powertrain warranty but it's not. That wasn't a big deal. But after the car was repaired the dealer told us that they broke the plastic around the ignition coils and that we would be charged $180 to replace it. Has anyone ever heard of this or went through this with a Chevy dealer. As of now my daughter paid the extra cost because she needs the car to get back and forth to work but I do plan on contacting GM about this it was bad enough they were charging $300 to change them a gasket but to charge her for a part that they broke is ridiculous.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'd bring this to Chevy Customer Care's attention. They haven't been around too much here but I wish there was a way to easily reach them.

As a kid I had an Exxon mechanic seriously injure himself on my car sending him to the hospital, and he took it out on me. They were the place to go in the 70's, they were terrible!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Uhhhh, I'm pretty sure that gasket is covered under the powertrain warranty, which for the 2014 MY goes until 5 years/100,000 miles. (Only 60,000 starting in 2016 MY.)

"Engine coverage includes all internally lubricated parts, engine oil cooling hoses, and lines. Also included are all actuators and electrical components internal to the engine (e.g., Active Fuel Management valve, lifter and oil manifold) cylinder head, block, timing gears, timing chain, timing cover, oil pump/oil pump housing, OHC carriers, valve covers, oil pan, seals, *gaskets*, manifolds, flywheel, water pump, harmonic balancer, engine mount, turbocharger, and supercharger. Timing belts are covered until the first scheduled maintenance interval. Exclusions: Excluded from the powertrain coverage are sensors, wiring, connectors, engine radiator, coolant hoses, coolant, and heater core. Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and ends with the thermostat housing and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose. Also excluded is the starter motor, entire pressurized fuel system (in-tank fuel pump, pressure lines, fuel rail(s), regulator, injectors, and return line), as well as the Engine/ Powertrain Control Module and/or module programming."

Time to talk to GM.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Send Chevy Customer Care a PM. 

Generally if they break a part, there's no reason you should pay for it. Or a gasket replacement...

For instance, coil packs often break when the dealer replaces valve covers. My PCV hose broke when they did mine. It was replaced at no cost to me. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Let us know what happens.

And don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

*Chevy Customer Care*


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

W

H

E

R

E


I

S


P

A

T

S

Y

?

?

Maybe Tomko knows?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Patsy got promoted. Definitely give our Chevy Customer Care account a shout out. You can either PM them or send them and email at [email protected]. In either case reference this thread by URL. They'll want to know the dealership's name, your name, date of service, mileage at time of service, and VIN.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!:welcome:
> 
> Let us know what happens.
> 
> ...


How long have you been with Chevy Customer Care! Is it just me or have they packed their bags and pulled out? CruzeTalk opened a new Vendors account for them and they never even dropped by to say hi. The link provided by Admin introducing them wanted to sell me a new Equinox


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I haven't seen GM Customer Care in a long time. They used to welcome all the new members and were very friendly.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Seeing that the dealer ignored the warranty part and making you pay for what they broke, I'm guessing the orange ball may be gone and they didn't bother to check it or their database for what all is changed in this procedure.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

dhpnet said:


> I haven't seen GM Customer Care in a long time. They used to welcome all the new members and were very friendly.


Are they still around?
I sent them a PM last month and still haven't seen a response.


----------



## phattruk (Jun 13, 2016)

2014 cruze ltz 67k miles

here's an update. I called customer care on 7/13/7. . spoke to a rep who stated the car is under warranty and that we should not have been charged for the fix or the broken part. he said he would send this info to the senior advisor to investigate. My daughter spoke to the SA yesterday and was told "since the dealer said he would be charging you for the part, you have to pay for it" what kind of BS s this? to mak matters worse, when I picked up the car, during the 4.5 mile ride home, ALL of the oil leaked out. I had oil everywhere in the engine bay including the starter and alternator, which is now a concern. I towed the car back to chevy (it made no sense pouring oil back in) they've had for 3 days now. the senior advisor is reusing to talk to me, with the rep stating the SA is supposed to talk to the dealer again 7/18. to add insult to injury, they told me "we won't charge you this time for cleaning up the oil in the engine compartment. on a side note, the car was not leaking oil when we brought it in, just the dtc code


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> How long have you been with Chevy Customer Care! Is it just me or have they packed their bags and pulled out? CruzeTalk opened a new Vendors account for them and they never even dropped by to say hi. The link provided by Admin introducing them wanted to sell me a new Equinox


First off, let's start this out right:









I just looked and they have not been here since August of last year. Not sure what happened, but they had helped me in the past. My guess are that these are intern-like positions and people just rotate through them. 

As far as the Equinox is concerned, I think that's right up your alley. I here there is a forum looking for new members....:moon:


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> First off, let's start this out right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet if you visit the other CRUZE forum over at *My Chevrolet *you will see Customer Service actively answering problems. My guess is someone in Detroit decided with the glut of unsold new CRUZE units they need to focus on other models. As it is GM is shutting down 5 plants for 9 weeks in Detroit that make the Volt, the Malibu, the LaCrosse & the Impala to be followed by a 20% cut when production resumes:

[h=1]Latest GM Layoffs Mean More Bad News for Cars[/h]_Many saw the writing on the wall._

The Wall Street Journal is reporting that GM will be laying off 1,500 employees with a six week shutdown of its Detroit-Hamtramck plant.
The automaker will shut down Hamtramck from mid-November through the end of the year, and when it resumes operations it will be with a 20 percent cut in production. All told, about 200 workers won’t get their jobs back after the shutdown.
Many saw the writing on the wall. Rumors have swirled that GM was considering cutting some notable models from its vehicle line, including those made at the Detroit plant in question. These vehicles include midsize sedans like the Buick LaCrosse and the Chevy Impala. Both have seen reduced sales of 22 and 32 percent respectively, in line with the general hit passenger vehicles have taken as U.S. consumers trend towards SUV purchases.
While it’s not clear if GM is actually planning to cut these models from its lineup, it wouldn’t surprise anyone as, industry-wide, automakers look to trim their offerings in favor of their most profitable. Earlier this month, Ford announced a major cost cutting initiative where it says it will reallocate about $7 billion from cars toward SUVs and trucks.
*According to Reuters, GM has pared back the number of shifts at five of its plants in recent months, and the company says it has no plans to resurrect any of them at this time.

Latest GM Layoffs Mean More Bad News for Cars | Industrial Equipment News*


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

phattruk said:


> 2014 cruze ltz 67k miles
> 
> here's an update. I called customer care on 7/13/7. . spoke to a rep who stated the car is under warranty and that we should not have been charged for the fix or the broken part. he said he would send this info to the senior advisor to investigate. My daughter spoke to the SA yesterday and was told "since the dealer said he would be charging you for the part, you have to pay for it" what kind of BS s this


The kind of BS that makes you want to sue the dealer and GM, jointly and severally, for what they improperly charged you, and subpoena the SA and let him tell the court, under oath, why it's covered under warranty but you have to pay because the dealer doesn't want to process the warranty paperwork.


----------

